#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 大家好^__^

## 虎乂翼

大家好^__^
剛剛才加進來有點生疏  :Embarassed:  
自我介紹要介紹啥呢?
痾...
我喜歡獸人，
尤其是兄貴或筋肉的>///<
加進來我十分的開心~!!!
還請大家多多指教><

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

要介紹自己的話,
可以說一下自己是哪地方
自己的性格
還有自己名字的意思
當然,說不說是你的自由
之不過我們可以更了解你多一點
阿,忘了我是來歡迎你的
シャルロット你好,
歡迎你到狼之樂園,
有什麼不懂的話可以問任何獸的(包括我)

----------


## 灰毛 蔔

安安~
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　
沒想到シャルロット你一下就找到這個版了-w-
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　
想之前蔔蔔註冊完馬上就衝去看圖
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　
結果潛水潛了快兩個禮拜 (炸
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　
祝シャルロット在這邊玩得開心owo
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　
聽說我連報到文都還沒發

----------


## 夜星

シャルロット你好~~~
歡迎加入...............
話說シャルロット到底是甚麼意思呀.....
而且甚麼是兄貴.........
如果你有問題的話,問我吧(最好是不要問)(被踹

----------


## 灰毛 蔔

> 而且甚麼是兄貴.........


　　　　　　　　　　　
兄貴是日本人對筋肉大葛格的尊稱喔　　（無誤
　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　
好像是日文漢字的樣子owo

----------


## 虎乂翼

因為"シャルロット"好像太接近動漫人物名稱了(根本就是...)，
抱歉沒有詳讀社規...OTZ
所以我改成"虎乂翼"，(等管理員受理中...)
還請大家多多指教。

痾...
我是淡水人，目前是高中生
雖然很喜歡獸人，但表面上卻完全不敢說>< (畢竟屬性非常特別...)
個性的話...
大家都說第一次看到我很難親近，
但其實相處久了我是很熱血的~!!! (欸!?
很高興在這邊能認識大家~!!!

----------


## 星泉 雨

你好~
生疏有什麼關係呢
我也對大家有點不熟悉(不是有點吧?



如果有什麼問題的話
都可以問喔~
歡迎你來這裡

----------

